# Rash on my neck around thyroid



## riversong

Right before I was diagnosed with a thyroid issue I had this rash on my neck. I know it was due to my thyroid because it's the only time it came up and goes around where my thyroid is. Everything's been fine it went away until recently it's back again. It's rough feeling and I don't touch it. My endo doesn't know the direct cause. Anyone else have this issue? I am wondering if it's a reaction to synthroid or if I'm taking too much or not getting enough.

Here is a picture of it on my neck: http://tinypic.com/r/2wmdg5l/8


----------



## Andros

Lord have mercy; have you had an ultra-sound of your thyroid? If not, this would be imperative.

If it was an allergy to anything; one would think you would have the rash elsewhere as well.

Is your thyroid swollen? If you take a sip of water, hold you head back in front of a mirror and swallow, you should be able to tell.

Hugs,


----------



## riversong

@Andros

I had about 9 months ago. I had a bunch of small nodules but nothing that was an issue then. I need to go back.

I did what you said with the water and tilting my head back and it does look swollen. I work with a nurse and she says its swollen too.


----------



## Andros

Something is afoot. There is no question of this. You may have to see an ENT. They have more experience w/this sort of thing.

Sending hugs,


----------



## goldie721

I have been on Syntyhroid about 2 months and I also have a rash but on my back.

The Doc seems to think it is shingles but the medication prescribed is not helping.

I too wonder if it is coming from the Synthyroid.


----------



## Andros

https://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/chickenpox/tab/test/

Did your doctor run the appropriate tests in order to arrive at the diagnosis of shingles?


----------

